# ruco products



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey all 
Has anyone tried Ruco mud, or there level 5 products. Up here in Toronto Canada we don't have it, but I have a friend of mine who told me it's fantastic and he can get it for us, we are always looking for better products to try out, any info or comments would be much appreciated.

Thanks 
Jake


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe RUCO is either made by Magnum or it has virtually the same formula. If its Magnum, you can't really find anything any better. Magnum is produced here in KC (Lenexa).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

RUCO sucks!!! It's cheap, oh yeah, It's cheap,, and there's a reason why.
The hot mud , and A/P are crap.:yes:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

i cant say i like it or dislike it...just ok to me..i can tell youone thing though...if you use anodized tools, don't leave it in your boxes or leave your pump in mud...they won't be anodized anymore


----------

